# A warning to the Trump lovers



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.

*Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


----------



## Johann (Jun 28, 2017)

Comparing Trump to Hitler is fucking retarded. 

You'd be in a concentration camp if he was.

On second thought, that might not be such a bad idea...


----------



## MACAULAY (Jun 28, 2017)

Goebbels produced better crap than that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah and sfter that tripe, Trump DID become president.

Think hard


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

Kasich is a poor loser.  I lost all respect for him over his petulant antics.


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the warning. I guess I'll be... careful?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


You expect that ad to lose votes?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing



Billy thinks.

Billy thinks more.

Billy thinks real hard.

Billy likes it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


Most retarded ad I've seen in a long, long time.  ....      ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



At this rate, Hillary will win in a cake walk.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


My head hurts...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



The polls!!!! The polls!!!!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *








Greg


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2017)

Have you thought long and hard for how you fell for every Obama lie and voted in the worst President in history twice?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.


You guys haven't ruined or improved Obama's economy yet. Trumps not getting the growth he promised. How's the debt doing? How are wages? What's the real unemployment number?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 28, 2017)

Kasich.  Lol.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 28, 2017)

"A warning"? The word "warning" has lost it's meaning after Hollywood celebs claimed to want to blow up the White House or be the 2nd actor to assassinate a president or a democrat who was radicalized to the point of attempting to murder republican congress people. What do lefties really mean these days when they issue a warning to the people who respect the office of the President of the United States?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...



Just relax, Max.  Obama had eight years.  Trump has been there six months.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...



It's been a little over 100 days, it takes time to undo eight years of fuck ups


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Have you thought long and hard for how you fell for every Obama lie and voted in the worst President in history twice?


Did he vote for bush?

Have you seen Trump's historically low approval numbers? Worst ever. Zero legislation, didn't kill NAFTA or the ACA. China now owns him. Sad.

How do you think Trump's doing?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 28, 2017)

*A warning to the Trump lovers*

As a courtesy, I will give you a heads up about Trump I don't normally offer.  We don't love him.  We don't think he's perfect.  He is a human being.  But we love what he is:

He isn't Hillary.

He isn't Bernie.

And we trust him a lot more than any other candidate that was out there to tell us what he really thinks and intends, to do right for the Supreme Court, to do right for the 2nd Amendment, Vets, the military, police, our economy, jobs, healthcare, taxes, energy, and foreign trade deals.

That is a lot more than I can say of any candidate that has run in a long time.

Now I realize he's fallible.  He has a lot pushing against him.  He might not get it all done the way he set out.  But I think he will try his best.  And I love that!  As to anything else in his personal life he does, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


----------



## fncceo (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing



You've been thinking about it non-stop for eight months ...






How's that working for you?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


We told you and warned you and you denied bush was heading us for a recession but that was back when you didn't disagree with sending high paying manufacturing jobs overseas and you guys didn't know illegals were hurting us. You were saying jobs Americans won't do. Remember?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The seeds of the recession were planted long before Bush arrived


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2017)

wow left everyone shaking in their boots 

--LOL


which is more retarded the ad or you --LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



I wondered what you hate filled Nazis would do now that your witch hunt fell apart.

Now I know.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...


About the same as when W left office. Twice the debt and zero economic growth. Obie didn't have an economy to ruin, it was there for eight years.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Huh? I recall Bush saying that Congress better get off its ass and do something about the recession that was looming. I recall that oddball Frank saying there wasn't a problem. Didn't realise it was going to be THAT big but there it was.

Greg


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Bush did warn them on the housing bubble, it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Trump will be a one term president


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought long and hard for how you fell for every Obama lie and voted in the worst President in history twice?
> ...



Dilligaf??

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I don't remember that. But hey lets blame the democrats for republican mistakes.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe; then Pence or maybe Kushner. Such riches!!!

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



What witch hunt? What has fallen apart?

This is a republican ad fool.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I do!!


Greg


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe, but face facts the dems have zilch at the moment. Who will you run? Lieawatha, Crazy Joe? Maybe trot out Chelsea?

You better be getting revamped, your agenda has been soundly rejected


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



There will be no President Pence,

LOL! President Kushner? LOL!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You loons said there would be no President Trump...but here we are


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You said that about Trump ...


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 28, 2017)

I consider myself fairly liberal, at least in an establishment Republican sort of way.  I must conclude that the Kasich (one of half dozen I would have preferred over Trump) campaign ad was a fail based on results.  I'm a bit uncomfortable with the ad now because the election is over, we lost and all I see this doing is implying that Trump lovers can't think for themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I haven't seen our agenda being rejected. I do see  that the republican agenda is being slammed.  What happened to the health care bill?

You idiots won some republican districts and you talk gorilla pimp bullshit.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2017)

Isn't there a humor section for this thread?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah thats why you loons can't even buy an election. You're an idiot


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Trump won on a technicality that has happened maybe one other time in history. I doubt if Pence and especially Kushner are going to have that kind of luck.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yeah that's why you can't get Obamacare repealed.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Isn't there a humor section for this thread?



There sure is. It's called every conservative reply in this thread.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Stop going off on tangents, loon


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

my2¢ said:


> I consider myself fairly liberal, at least in an establishment Republican sort of way.  I must conclude that the Kasich (one of half dozen I would have preferred over Trump) campaign ad was a fail based on results.  I'm a bit uncomfortable with the ad now because the election is over, we lost and all I see this doing is implying that Trump lovers can't think for themselves.



Trump lovers can't think for themselves. Look at these guys.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2017)

Kasich was a hard right politician. He filled in as a substitute on the Rush Limbaugh radio show back in the 90's after he was booted from national office. Now he is a left wing swamp dweller.

 Kasich is what he has to be to keep collecting a government paycheck and garnering government power. 

He is exactly what was voted against in the last election. Why is he even on TV?

Who cares what he thinks about anything? He lost, he presented his political philosophy and his ideas for America's future and we said no. Now go away and run your state.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I can't help it if you can't get Obama care repealed.

Don't get mad chicken wing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The EC is a technicality? HAHAHA you're a bona fide loon


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *Trump won on a technicality *that has happened maybe one other time in history.


By what technicality did he win?   ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The topic was the dems agenda, yiu can't refute so you're all over the msp.

It never works, dumbass


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There sure is. It's called every conservative reply in this thread.


We have a house full for the 4th and you have us all laughing our asses off...To the BEACH!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Kasich was a hard right politician. He filled in as a substitute on the Rush Limbaugh radio show back in the 90's after he was booted from national office. Now he is a left wing swamp dweller.
> 
> Kasich is what he has to be to keep collecting a government paycheck and garnering government power.
> 
> ...



UH, the majority of Trumps wealth was made off the government.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself fairly liberal, at least in an establishment Republican sort of way.  I must conclude that the Kasich (one of half dozen I would have preferred over Trump) campaign ad was a fail based on results.  I'm a bit uncomfortable with the ad now because the election is over, we lost and all I see this doing is implying that Trump lovers can't think for themselves.
> ...



Sad fact is that we sure weren't able to out think them in the primaries.  Nor could Democrats in the general.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> UH, the majority of Trumps wealth was made off the government.


Okay I can't wait to hear your reasoning there...lol


----------



## fncceo (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Trump won on a technicality that has happened maybe one other time in history.



A technicality called "The Constitution'.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump won on a technicality that has happened maybe one other time in history.
> ...



That idiot just disqualified himself of ever being taken serious


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Since when is the electoral college a technicality?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He did that a long time back.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *




I think what you fail to grasp is that the Trump nimrods on this board actaully love him doing that - rounding up hispanics, beating on blacks etc. Not convinced Trump is totally like that, but his acolytes here definitely are..


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No that's not the topic. I am the OP fool.

The topic is about warning you Trump lovers about your mindless worship of Trump.

You talked about the dem agenda supposedly being rejected but we are seeing the republican agenda being killed right on our faces and you can't handle it.

So if you don't like getting fried don't jump in the skillet.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



OP fool is right.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Jesus Christ you really are two.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I ssked you a direct question, you deferred to some garbage instead of answering 

It's no matter, you exposed yourself on the Trump won on a technicality. You're stupid


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 28, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kasich is a poor loser.  I lost all respect for him over his petulant antics.


Now _that's_ irony!

How much petulence can you tolerate before you lose respect?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


What a childishly stupid ad. Topped off by a Hillary prophecy.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> rounding up hispanics, beating on blacks



Which Hispanics have been rounded up by Trump?  What black beaten by Trump?


----------



## Preacher (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


Edited. Its a CUCKservative RINO anti trump ad. To be expected Kasich doesn't remember very well because the REPUBLICAN VOTERS rejected his CUCKservative views last year.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > rounding up hispanics, beating on blacks
> ...



Well to be fair a number of illegals have been deported. But that's a good thing


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > rounding up hispanics, beating on blacks
> ...



Find out for yourself.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Find out for yourself.



So.... it's a secret?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



It's a republican ad folks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's a RINO ad, loon


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's a sore loser's lament.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Find out for yourself.
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Which Hispanics have been rounded up by Trump?  What black beaten by Trump?



You mean he wants to build a wall because it aesthetically pleasing? Who said I said Trump was beating on blacks? I was talking about his supporters. And if want to know what I'm talking about, watch the videos.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No Trump is a RINO. This is a republican ad chicken wing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You lost any credibility on Trump won on a technicality. Hang your head in shame for being utterly stupid


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Not really. We lost Michigan pa and wi by very slim margins. We will win back the White House. 

But you guys already got your wish. 1 maybe 2 supreme Court nominee. God damn it!

The people want Obamacare.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


And you were sure Obama would be one term president


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Are you sure you saw what you thought you saw?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


*
I haven't seen our agenda being rejected.*

48 Dem Senators, 193 Dem Congressmen, 16 Dem Governors.....Hillary rejected, again.....
is that the sound of your agenda being accepted?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



A warning to black racists, blacks comprise 14% or less of the population and 95% of y'all ain't never been hunting, never shot a damn thing @ 1-200 yards, so it's ludicrous for some dipshits (I ain't mentionin' no names) to think they could even start to pull off a race war, k?

14% of the population goes up against the rest when many of the larger percentage have been hunting all their lives? Derp!


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought long and hard for how you fell for every Obama lie and voted in the worst President in history twice?
> ...


China owns him? The Clintons are the ones that took cash from Chinese Intelligence services.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And when the middle class realizes it got duped we will vote out the bums. Hopefully all the idiots who didn't vote or voted for Trump and feel let down show up next year and 2020


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Trump won on a technicality*

Winning the majority of the Electoral College is a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *
> I haven't seen our agenda being rejected.*
> 
> 48 Dem Senators, 193 Dem Congressmen, 16 Dem Governors.....Hillary rejected, again.....
> is that the sound of your agenda being accepted?



I have. More people wanted Hillary as president. Fact. The GoP lost seats in the house and senate in the last election. Also, a lot - a shit load - of GoP senators and congressmen hate Trump.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *





I'll help myself. You are derp, huh?

Hillary is all for getting rid of everything that made America great.

But remember: "America is great, because America is good."


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


A lot of people who voted GOP didn't realize your agenda. 

Ruin healthcare, tax breaks for the rich, cuts to social programs.

A lot of people say, "oh the GOP won't cut social security". Just watch them try. Bush tried and Trump will succeed


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Luck? Try Resonating Message!!

Greg


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> *Trump won on a technicality*
> 
> Winning the majority of the Electoral College is a feature, not a bug.



it's an archaic outmoded system..


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The repealing is not a problem; it is the REPLACEMENT over which the bung on blue is now. Personally I would just repeal. Buy your OWN insurance in a COMPETITIVE Market place.

Greg


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The tools to change it await your attention.

Until then, pound sand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



*More people wanted Hillary as president.*

And the Republicans were gonna lose the Senate.
And instead we control both houses and the Presidency.
I guess your unlikeable alcoholic didn't have very large coattails.........LOL!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump won on a technicality *that has happened maybe one other time in history.
> ...




Um um um um um um um um...I KNOW!!!!!


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Greg


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


How many Trump guys had to retroactively register as foreign agents of Russia? Two?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *More people wanted Hillary as president.*
> 
> And the Republicans were gonna lose the Senate.
> And instead we control both houses and the Presidency.
> I guess your unlikeable alcoholic didn't have very large coattails.........LOL!



You said you haven't seen your agenda rejected. All I'm saying is that I have.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



It's our system.
The system that Hillary failed under.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *More people wanted Hillary as president.*
> ...



You saw it? In the special elections you keep losing?


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Clinton took millions from Russia. First were the payoffs to her foundation and then the direct payments to her husband. At least the Chinese tried to hide their payments to the Clintons. Then there is the Podesta clan and their "lobby" group that tried to have sanctions removed. Good times.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The wins in election where republicans always win is nothing special.   But your agenda when put to the American people has been ejected soundly.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Cab we stop using these false equivalences?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


If Trump would just release his birth certificate, I mean taxes. 

I know, after the audit is done


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



This is a thing that has happened maybe one other time in our history.

Had Hillary won like that Trump would still be suing and you guys would be hollering rigged election to high heaven.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

Trump pays zero taxes


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't even care for trump that much and this is stupid


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


And I don't mind living in a state like Michigan. Not solid red or blue. I can't imagine living in a red state but it's easy to be a Republican when you took over daddy's farm. Or real estate company


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Conservatives appear to believe they get to live by a set of rules and the establish how others are to do things.

Not here, that will not happen.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



OOPS you're talking about where I live. Kansas. Where we have a state full  republican conservative whites who say they don't get handouts getting  government subsidies every year, some of them getting paid not to farm.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



A technicality? What technicality is that? He won more electoral votes, like everyone else who has ever won the presidency. What other way is there?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself fairly liberal, at least in an establishment Republican sort of way.  I must conclude that the Kasich (one of half dozen I would have preferred over Trump) campaign ad was a fail based on results.  I'm a bit uncomfortable with the ad now because the election is over, we lost and all I see this doing is implying that Trump lovers can't think for themselves.
> ...



You realize that people don't have to agree with you to think for themselves, right?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yeah and sfter that tripe, Trump DID become president.
> 
> Think hard


And Hitler became chancellor .. your point?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You were taking him seriously?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



Could you please demonstrate where trump is rounding up Hispanics and beating Blacks? Those are fairly serious allegations and it seems odd that with all the stuff the media has been making up to asttacl him they would neglect to report these abuses.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You've already ruined healthcare. Now you're trying to push single payer because our system is so bad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



*The wins in election where republicans always win is nothing special.*

So you admit they'll keep winning.

*But your agenda when put to the American people has been ejected soundly.*

When? Any specifics?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


*
This is a thing that has happened maybe one other time in our history.*

Wrong, the Electoral College has selected our President many, many times in our history.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...




O ran it up 9 trillion.  Dont you think thats enough?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I cant name a single time it didnt


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


Nope. Dems make their bones on entitlements. That and hysterical "throw grandmother from the train" and "starve children" is all they have. Meanwhile they continue to build the plantation.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



How is he "beating on blacks", Doc? I just don't see that at all (even from this far away).

Greg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



1800, 1824 and 1876 were decided by the House.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I haven't found him to be that in general. I would like an explanation though. 

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 28, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



The left has done nothing but cry, whine and lie since Trump was elected. Trump still hasn't earned my vote but I won't vote for a Dem as corrupt as Hillary. No matter what lying ad is put out.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Should have been one in 1974-6 or thereabouts. Hmmm...wasn't Nixon close to that? (24, 52, 100?)

Greg


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You saw it? In the special elections you keep losing?



What do you mean 'you'? I'm not a Dem. 

That aside, are you talking those 'special' elections where GoP incumbents were promoted to the cabinet? Those ones? Where in the case of the Atlanta election the GoP winner 6 months ago had a 75,000 vote majority cut to just 12,000?

Tell me, if Pelosi retired tomorrow and a Dem won her seat with a 500%+ reduced majority, and Dems on this board danced on your grave about it would you be going "oh, how right your are?"


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Odium said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



Out of seventeen or so possibles you're going to get a couple of sore losers. Not many sorer than Sanders though...lmao

Greg


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Could you please demonstrate where trump is rounding up Hispanics and beating Blacks? Those are fairly serious allegations and it seems odd that with all the stuff the media has been making up to asttacl him they would neglect to report these abuses.



Reread my post....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> The left has done nothing but cry, whine and lie since Trump was elected.



To be fair that was preceded by 8 years of Cons doing the same....


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You saw it? In the special elections you keep losing?
> ...



Gotta remember the incumbency/sitting member thingy. That's usually worth a fair few. Nothing in the votes to scare the scorers much methinks. (Also known as the "Popular Member" effect. 

Greg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You saw it? In the special elections you keep losing?
> ...



Give me some specifics, when did you see the Republican agenda rejected?

*Tell me, if Pelosi retired tomorrow and a Dem won her seat with a 500%+ reduced majority*

Wow, bad liberal math. How do you reduce a majority by more than 100%?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.


The democrats didn't fail. They were Destroyed by Ruthless aggressive Republicans who convinced scared white guys that the country was being taken from them by Mexicans,  blacks and non-white immigrants.. the Democrats, with their egalatarian message  did not resonate well with those whites who saw Muslim refugees and immigrants as a threat that Democrat. seemed to dismiss. Many former Obama supporters jumped ship and rode the jingoistic wave of populism that inundated the white community. The phenomenon was eerily similar to the populism that brought Hitler to power in Nazi Germany.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> ...



Hmmm: but the blacks have been getting in live practice on their own folk. Shooting whites is a small change. Having said that the race war stuff is, as you know, not  on. I wonder why so many lefties are calling for one? Are there that many loons around?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yeah: just like they did in the recent UK election and....May still won.

Greg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...



*The democrats didn't fail.*

You call 2016 success? LOL!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Yes; but they still control the lot, Doc. No real way around that.

Greg


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 28, 2017)

The day he was elected....

Nuclear war

Stock market crash

Mass deportations

The left is so full of shit.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Trump pays zero taxes


Huh?? Didn't Maddow expose that he paid $38 million in one year or something?

Donald Trump 2005 federal tax information revealed on 'The Rachel Maddow Show'

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and sfter that tripe, Trump DID become president.
> ...



Dumb; REALLY DUMB!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 28, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal babies everywhere. Keep throwing hissy fits. It is entertaining. It keeps you distracted from the real issues within a failed Democrat party.
> ...



Rubbish Trump won because his message resonated where it mattered. 

Greg


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


That was massive political destruction by a nefarious concerted effort by the formerly failed Republicans. Maybe it's me but I just don't see being the victim of theft as equating to failure.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


That might have been one of myriad factors.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



There were many factors of course but the one that broke Hillary in the rust belt was JOBS!! I don't know that he can but one thing is sure; he will bust his boiler trying whereas Hillary had already given that fight away. Hence President Trump.

Greg


----------



## JBond (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The biggest factor is the Democrat party rigged the nomination for Clinton and she lost. Should have been Bernie. A Socialist that profited from a capitalis


JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Theft? Please elaborate.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Spanked them Dems good!
I guess the youngsters didn't like it when they stole the nomination from ol' Red Bernie, eh comrade?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JBond said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Theft. When that black fella stole the nomination from ol' Crusty Pantsuit in 2008.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The left has done nothing but cry, whine and lie since Trump was elected.
> ...



How were the riots in your town when Obama got elected? The right had a few nutters but the whole left has gone nuts. The same happened after Bush was elected. The leftwing nuts are more emotional when they lose.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


  you must have just emerged from a coma or something. Somehow you are not keeping up with the news. Obama left office and handed Trump a normal unemployment rate. Jobs wasn't an issue it all all in the automobile industry . All three automakers were rebounding and thriving, so the Rust Belt was doing pretty good during the campaign.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 29, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


As did Hitler.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*Obama left office and handed Trump a normal unemployment rate.*

$9.3 trillion in added debt and the weakest recovery since WWII.
Awesome job!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



/---- I stopped watching after his third lie. What a scumbag.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



We were staring a depression in the face, but ended up with less than 5 percent unemployment and about 7 consecutive years of  economic growth. That was with republican obstruction to his every move.

No amnesia allowed.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Not so. How many people were beat up in a Clinton rally?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That didn't happen.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That didn't happen.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

JBond said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Npthing was rigged. Sanders got his ass  whipped.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 29, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You think Sanders was a sore loser? I mean he did endorse Clinton and the dude WAS screwed royally by the DNC.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



That's because the Republicans didn't go to a Clinton rally to stir up shit. Now, the Democrats had to go to Trump rally's to stir up shit because they are emotional violent people.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*We were staring a depression in the face*

The recession ended in June 2009.
The crappy growth after that is on Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



It was Hillary's turn! Since 1992, we know it was 2 for the price of 1.
He stole it from her. She hated him for it. He returned the favor.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's why Debbie Wasserman Schultz resigned, because she didn't screw Bernie. DERP!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

JBond said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


 Are you serious? I know  you are aware of the diabolically infamous Republican program called cross check. if not, I suggest you Google it right now.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Actually,  contrary to your claims ,Obama has spent less than any presidents since Eisenhower. If any blame is to be cast for the multitrillion-dollar dept, throw it on the face of the Republican president who started two unfunded wars while giving the rich folks a hefty tax break. You're probably older than 12 so I'm sure you remember all of that.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


No it isn't. Capitalism flourished under Obama despite his having an obstructionist GOP Congress to deal with. Behind the scenes the GOP was working to keep their promise to make the president fail. He succeeded anyway because he is brilliant.
.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Odium said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



This is he trouble with you conservatives. You don't know shit. Bernie Sanders was allowed by the democratic party to run in the primary although he was not and still is not a member of the democratic party.  That's why he did not get the superdelegates. The superdelegates wre primarily democratic party leaders or legislators. They wanted a democrat to represent their patty as presidential nominee, not a independent who would never have joined the party but was using the party to get exposure and funds he never would have raised as an independent. You republicans would NEVER have allowed this. So now shut up about how you think Bene got screwed.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Bernie was not screwed. So let me repeat:

This is the trouble with you conservatives. You don't know shit. Bernie Sanders was allowed by the democratic party to run in the primary although he was not and still is not a member of the democratic party. That's why he did not get the superdelegates. The superdelegates wre primarily democratic party leaders or legislators. They wanted a democrat to represent their patty as presidential nominee, not a independent who would never have joined the party but was using the party to get exposure and funds he never would have raised as an independent. You republicans would NEVER have allowed this. So now shut up about how you think Bernie got screwed.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Actually the recession didn't end in 2009. Furthermore republican obstruction is what slowed the growth.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Then why let him run at all? 

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Trump supporters did show up a Clinton rallies.


But the thing with your claim is that Trump supporters are the ones beating people up.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Like a the riots after the election? Lol! That is funny!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Top Republicans Denounce Trump’s Mika Brzezinski Attack: ‘Beneath the Dignity of Your Office’*
www.yahoo.com/tv/top-republicans-denounce-trump-mika-brzezinski-attack-beneath-163704514.html

Trump lies and attacks people to stop opposition to him and his policies. You republicans ae willfully blind to the danger in  this because you think it will never happen to you.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Odium said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Good points. There's the public face of it and I guess we'll never know the full depth, or otherwise, of the animosity between the two camps but the law suits lead me to think that Bernie was very angry indeed. The forced resignation (Wasserman Schultz)  to me is a sign of deep animosity. Perhaps Bernie feels vindicated.

Greg


----------



## Davebd1985 (Jun 29, 2017)

Not bad on the video, well put together. There are similarities to Hitler but you can say that with a lot of leaders. I remember people calling obama hitler, and hillary. Soooooooooooo.. Ironic? Shills? Pathetic? Idk yet, likely shills though.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The riots instigated by Trump during his rallies seems to escape you.

I don't have a problem with the anger people showed because for the second time in this century a republican was given the office of the presidency when he did not win the election. You republicans don't care how you win, be it by hook at crook, and you think no one ha he righto be angry about it. Well you are wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



What would Bernie feel vindicated for? He has lied about getting screwed when he was give a shot he never would have gotten from the republican party.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He won the election in the United States of America using the laws that govern its people. If you don't like the law, then change it. You had 16 years to change it and did nothing, so Trump won the election, you are wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*Obama has spent less than any presidents since Eisenhower.*

BS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Capitalism flourished under Obama*

What did Obama do to encourage capitalism?
Give me some specifics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Bernie Sanders was allowed by the democratic party to run in the primary*

Allowed? How nice of you guys to let him join your primary. LOL!

*That's why he did not get the superdelegates.*

Yes, that was one of the ways you screwed him.

*They wanted a democrat to represent their patty as presidential nominee,*

I know, why bother letting Democrat voters pick their candidate, when you could have party bigwigs do it in a smoky back room? Fuck them Dem voters, eh?

*You republicans would NEVER have allowed this.*

I agree, someone like Trump could never get the nomination, the party wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Actually the recession didn't end in 2009.*

Actually, it did.

http://www.nber.org/cycles.html


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*
for the second time in this century a republican was given the office of the presidency when he did not win the election.*

I know you're bad at math, but the Republican won both those times.
It was in all the papers. You could ask an adult to read them to you.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *




There were a lot of stupid anti Trump ads before the election. What made you decide to post this one? Was there something special about it?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Give me some specifics, when did you see the Republican agenda rejected?
> 
> *Tell me, if Pelosi retired tomorrow and a Dem won her seat with a 500%+ reduced majority*
> 
> Wow, bad liberal math. How do you reduce a majority by more than 100%?



Rejected? how is the new health care bill going? What about stopping muslims at the border? how about that wall? When do they start building? 

Maths is not my strong suit? You might want to try that again....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's a very small portion of the left. But you have a valid point. Nobody does 'sore loser' better than the extreme left...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



The right is more subtle but this whole attack the party in power with trivial stuff is gotten old. Look at the time and energy wasted on where Obama was born. It was just plain stupid. It is the extremes of both party's that make way too much noise and waste everyone's time and energy.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> The right is more subtle but this whole attack the party in power with trivial stuff is gotten old. Look at the time and energy wasted on where Obama was born. It was just plain stupid. It is the extremes of both party's that make way too much noise and waste everyone's time and energy.



The annoying thing about the fringe left though, is that the normal left have some good points. But what gets remembered? The good points or the whacko's rioting?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





A technicality?


lol


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



So winning the electoral college is just a technicality. 

That's like hitting a 65 yard field goal with no time left, a technicality. 

Bottom line, a win is a win is a win.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Give me some specifics, when did you see the Republican agenda rejected?
> ...



*how is the new health care bill going?*

Slowly.

*What about stopping muslims at the border?*

Any minute now. And just people from certain countries, not all Muslims.

*how about that wall?*

How about it?
*
Maths is not my strong suit?*

Obviously. How does your winning margin shrink by more than 100%?
Use examples if it helps your thought process.
Original winning margin....75,000
Now reduce that by 500%.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You said, "*Obama has spent less than any presidents since Eisenhower. "*
Now you post info that refutes your own claim. Interesting.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *how is the new health care bill going?*
> Slowly.
> *What about stopping muslims at the border?*
> Any minute now. And just people from certain countries, not all Muslims.
> ...



What do you mean 'How about it?' with the wall? That was one of his main planks. Where's it at?
He was gonna smash it with the health care. He was gonna repel it within the first 24 hours. Here we are six months later. Nada.

Original winning margin in Nov 2016: 75,000
Current winning margin in June 2017: 12,000.

A difference of 63,000. That is a reduction of 625%.

75,000 divided by 12,000 = 6.25 times 100 = 625%


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What did Obama do to encourage capitalism?
> Give me some specifics.


 I didn't say anything about Obama encouraging capitalism or not. I said business flourished under him. I'm not going to give you specifics for something that I didn't say.  What I will do is give you a point of reference with this link. Enjoy!

Oh, what the hell...here are some of your specifics:

Obama’s Economic Record: An Assessment
The Obama Administration finished the job, continuing the crisis measures that had been introduced, pushing through the rescue of the auto industry that Paulson had set in motion, and carrying out a set of stress tests that restored confidence in the big banks. The new Administration also boosted the over-all level of demand in the economy with an eight-hundred-and-forty-billion-dollar stimulus package, which featured temporary tax cuts and more federal spending. By the second half of 2009, the gross domestic product was growing again. By October, 2009, the unemployment rate had peaked, at ten per cent. If other policy decisions had been made, things could have been very different, and much worse.

At seven and a half years long, the Obama recovery now is one of the longest on record.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *how is the new health care bill going?*
> ...



*Original winning margin in Nov 2016: 75,000
Current winning margin in June 2017: 12,000.*

*A difference of 63,000. That is a reduction of 625%.*

Wow! Liberal math for sure.

If your winning margin goes from 75,000 down to zero, that would be a 100% reduction in your margin.
If your margin goes from 75,000 down to 37,500, that would be a 50% reduction in your margin.
If your margin goes from 75,000 down to 12,000, that would be an 84% reduction in your margin.

You see, you divide your new margin by your old margin, 12,000/75,000, to get 16%
and you subtract that from 100% to see your 84% reduction.

You can multiply your old margin, 75,000 by  the 84% reduction to get 63,000 just to see how many fewer votes an 84% reduction was.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Who Is The Smallest Government Spender Since Eisenhower? Would You Believe It's Barack Obama?

How so...be specific.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What did Obama do to encourage capitalism?
> ...



* I didn't say anything about Obama encouraging capitalism or not. I said business flourished under him.*

So business improved, despite his indifference.

*At seven and a half years long, the Obama recovery now is one of the longest on record.*

That's one thing you can say about a weak recovery, little chance of it overheating.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You said he spent less than Kennedy, LBJ, Nixon, Ford, Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton and GW Bush.
You posted info that showed his spending was larger than GW Bush's. That means it was more than all those previous presidents too.
So you were wrong, specifically.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *how is the new health care bill going?*
> ...



They're doing prototypes this summer in California somewhere...along the border I think. 

It will go up in one form or another. 

Greg


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *how is the new health care bill going?*
> ...




His first EO was try to get rid of the mandate , what more did you want him to do kill Mitch and the rest of the Rinos?


.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> *Original winning margin in Nov 2016: 75,000
> Current winning margin in June 2017: 12,000.*
> ...



In my initial post on another thread I said it was a 500%+ swing against...and I was using my maths. I stick by that assertion but was wrong, it was a 625% swing because I just did a rough guess the first time around. In saying that, I agree with your post, too. I need to choose clarify my words...my bad...

PS: I'm about as much a US version of a liberal as you are a Mussolini version of a conservative.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> His first EO was try to get rid of the mandate , what more did you want him to do kill Mitch and the rest of the Rinos?
> 
> .



No. Just not make outlandish claims he knew he couldn't back up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > His first EO was try to get rid of the mandate , what more did you want him to do kill Mitch and the rest of the Rinos?
> ...



Outlandish claims that he couldn't back up?

What about the huge claims that Obama played?


Hope and change?

A transparent government?


.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 29, 2017)

There are many types of walls; modified walls, wall like, sorta wallish, walldom, wallship, wallhood, and I'm guessing that the walls will indeed do the job of stopping illegal entry to a very large extent. With that I would quite like to see a Law where employers of illegals are made pay American standard back-wages, backtaxes and a fine for encouraging illegals plus the cost of resettlement in Haiti!!. 

Greg


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> [
> 
> Bush did warn them on the housing bubble, it fell on deaf ears.



It wasn't deaf ears, the fascist democrats were stealing with both hands as fast as they could. They wanted to loot as much as they could before it all came crashing down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, Hillary has it in the bag alright, you made that perfectly clear, Monkey Boi...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Oprah


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oprah what?

Trump will win reelection and you fascist will blame everyone but yourselves.

Consider this, Silly Bonobo, even with $45 MILLION, the fascist oligarchs in California could not buy one little congressional race in Georgia. Despite the fact that you Nazis interfered in the election of another state thousands of times more intensely than the Russians did, you STILL could not steal the election process you so openly corrupted and perverted.

America hates you, and rightly so. It will be a generation until you again have power.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Bullshit. America is gerimandered all to hell. Democracy in America is a joke. The rich rule and the masses are fools.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2017)

Oprah would destroy Trump. Hillary didn't get the women or black votes. Oprah does.

We're talking her into it now. Warren Buffett Soros and me


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Wow! We didn't win newts old seat. Shocker.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 29, 2017)

Johann said:


> Comparing Trump to Hitler is fucking retarded.
> 
> You'd be in a concentration camp if he was.
> 
> On second thought, that might not be such a bad idea...



Only a Nazi would make such a claim.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



$45 million from California to buy a Georgia election, and you Nazis STILL FUCKING LOST.

Your time is done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing Trump to Hitler is fucking retarded.
> ...



You fascists spent $45 to corrupt the election process in Georgia, FAR FAR FAR more blatant election tampering than even the most outrageous lies from CNN about the Russians, yet you Nazi scum still lost.

You might want to buy a clue, Brown Shirt. America hates you, as we well should.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


We said that in 2006 and 2008


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Either way, business flourished under Obama. That is the issue. Thanks for your acknowledgement.

Concerning the recovery, it's was the usual
process that occurs after Republicans are kicked out of office. They always leave  an economic mess for the democrats to clean up. Then. they have the unmitigated gall to complain that the recovery is too slow.
KMA.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 30, 2017)

There will likely come a moment when we got to push comes to shove, and if the Republicans in Congress take no action the democracy will end. So far they are gleefully enabling what this lowlife does.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


*
Either way, business flourished under Obama. That is the issue.*

Yes, despite his best efforts, businesses did well.

*Concerning the recovery*

The weakest recovery since WWII.
*
after Republicans are kicked out of office. They always leave  an economic mess for the democrats to clean up.*

Really? What mess did Ike leave for JFK?
What mess did Bush leave for Clinton?
*
Then. they have the unmitigated gall to complain that the recovery is too slow.*

Should the Republicans thank Obama for his crappy recovery?


----------



## namvet (Jun 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



go fuck your momma cheese dick


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> We said that in 2006 and 2008



That the fascist democrats are done?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> , despite his best efforts, businesses did well.


What efforts were those?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> The weakest recovery since WWII.


From your warped perspective only. Considering how the GOP nearly destroyed the economy and then refused to help Obama fix it, you bahs-turds should just STFU.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really? What mess did Ike leave for JFK?
> What mess did Bush leave for Clinton?


 Google it. 




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Should the Republicans thank Obama for his crappy recover


Yep! Despite their best efforts to make him fail.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 1, 2017)

post: 17630917 said:
			
		

> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > , despite his best efforts, businesses did well.
> ...



*What efforts were those?*

Tried to kill fracking and offshore drilling.
Added a shit ton of regulations.
Obamacare.
Tried to impose cap and trade.
*
From your warped perspective only.*

Weakest recovery since WWII, in actuality.
Nothing to do with me. Fact.
*
the GOP nearly destroyed the economy and then refused to help Obama fix it,*

Yeah, adding $9.3 trillion to the debt wasn't enough.
He wanted to added $4 trillion or $5 trillion more. Great plan. DERP!

*Google it.*

I did, all I could find was, JQPublic1 is a fucking moron.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tried to kill fracking and offshore drilling.
> Added a shit ton of regulations.
> Obamacare.
> Tried to impose cap and trade.


 You are even more stupid than I thought. Thanks to Obama our economy did not tank when the bottom fell out of oil prices. If he hadn't slowed production and discouraged fracking and offshore drilling, oil prices could be a dollar per gallonby now. I doubt you are bright enough to appreciate the impact of that on the economy because obviously you can't think for yourself.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, adding $9.3 trillion to the debt wasn't enough.
> He wanted to added $4 trillion or $5 trillion more. Great plan. DERP!


Do you even know the differences and spatial relationships between federal spending the deficit and the debt?  Since you targeted debt instead of the other 2 issues let's roll with that just so you don't get confused. The debt is the money owed to the public. Most of it is due to Congress tapping into and spending surplus assets added to the treasury by the superfunds such as social security and the military retirement fund...to name a few. When people retire those "loans"have to be repaid. The president
has little to do with it.  You didn't know that did ya? See how dumb you are?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> did, all I could find was, JQPublic1 is a fucking moron



After reading this post a light should click on in the mind of even an idiot like you. But your fuse is blown...its far too late to try and save you.

[


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weakest recovery since WWII, in actuality.
> Nothing to do with me. Fact


Well dayum, dude...I'd rather have a long slow recovery than a short one that  ends so quickly it nearly takes you back to square one in a couple of years. Grrrr.your stupidly is nauseating.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to kill fracking and offshore drilling.
> ...



*Thanks to Obama our economy did not tank when the bottom fell out of oil prices.*

Low oil prices are good for our economy, idiot.

*If he hadn't slowed production and discouraged fracking and offshore drilling,*

You think he did that to help our economy? Hilarious!

*oil prices could be a dollar per gallon by now*

Crude is currently about $1.10 a gallon ($46 a barrel)

*I doubt you are bright enough to appreciate the impact of that on the economy because obviously you can't think for yourself.*

Since you're so bright, explain how awesome our economy does when oil spikes.
You could go back to 1973 when the Arabs stopped selling oil to the US and the price of oil quadrupled.
That must have been awesome, eh?
Those long lines at the gas station must have been a big boost to US GDP. Right?
Or go back to the summer of 2008, when oil broke $140 a barrel.
The economy really benefitted from that, eh?
*
Do you even know the differences and spatial relationships between federal spending the deficit and the debt?* 

Spatial relationships? I recognize gibberish when I hear it. LOL!

*The debt is the money owed to the public. Most of it is due to Congress tapping into and spending surplus assets added to the treasury by the superfunds such as social security and the military retirement fund*

He added $9.3 trillion. It had nothing to do with the Trust Funds, moron.
He wanted to add a lot more. The House stopped him. Thankfully.
So tell me, how much of the $19.84 trillion in debt when the failure left office is owed to Trust Funds?
Give me your best estimate.
*
After reading this post a light should click on in the mind*

The only light I see is from you running away from your moronic claim. Keep running, idjit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weakest recovery since WWII, in actuality.
> ...



Yeah, sub 3% growth under Obama is much better than the 5% plus we saw under Reagan.









DERP!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Low oil prices are good for our economy, idiot.


As long as those prices don't get absurdly low..
Word is spreading: portfolios and endowments worth a total of $2.6 trillion in assets have begun to divest from fossil fuels. The smart money is heading elsewhere.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> You think he did that to help our economy? Hilarious!


I dont know and neither do you.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crude is currently about $1.10 a gallon ($46 a barrel)


 I meant the refined stuff laymen call gasoline.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Since you're so bright, explain how awesome our economy does when oil spikes.


Tell me how well the oil industry does when a huge glut of oil causes profits to fall long term. Yet, operating expenses and labor go higher or remain the same . its really simple math...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Spatial relationships? I recognize gibberish when I hear it. LOL!



That's because you don't look up definitions.
words above elementary school level can be challenging for Trump's "poorly educated."



Toddsterpatriot said:


> He added $9.3 trillion. It had nothing to do with the Trust Funds, moron.



Ok genius...how did Obama add $9.3 trillion to the national debt? What specifically did he do that links him to every cent?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 1, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Low oil prices are good for our economy, idiot.
> ...



*As long as those prices don't get absurdly low..*

Wrong. $1 oil would be an enormous boon to our economy.

*Word is spreading: portfolios and endowments worth a total of **$2.6 trillion** in assets have begun to divest from fossil fuels.*

Americans hold nearly $110 trillion in assets.
*
The smart money is heading elsewhere.*

Where? More expensive, less reliable "green energy"?

*I meant the refined stuff laymen call gasoline.*

Experts don't make that mistake.
*
I dont know and neither do you.*

If you think Obama tried to cripple domestic energy exploration because he thought that would help the economy, you're dumber than he is.

*Tell me how well the oil industry does when a huge glut of oil causes profits to fall long term.*

The oil industry, less than 2% of GDP, would suffer. While the much, much, much larger economy that uses oil
would benefit.
*
That's because you don't look up definitions.*

Why don't you look up "*spatial relationships between federal spending the deficit and the debt*".
Let me know what you find. DERP!

*words above elementary school level can be challenging for Trump's "poorly educated"*

Based on your gibberish, you're really super smart. LOL!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The oil industry, less than 2% of GDP, would suffer. While the much, much, much larger economy that uses oil
> would benefit.


How Oil Prices Impact the U.S. Economy

The other groups that tends to suffer when U.S. oil prices drop are the banking and investment sectors. There are a lot of different companies drilling and servicing wells on the shale deposits, and many of these companies finance their operations by raising capital and taking on debt. This means that investors and banks both have money to lose if the price of oil drops to where new wells are no longer profitable and the companies dependent on drilling and service then go out of business. Of course, investors and bankers are well-versed in risks and rewards, but the losses still destroy capital when they happen. Between the job losses and the capital losses, a dip in oil prices can trim the growth of the U.S. economy.

Read more: How Oil Prices Impact the U.S. Economy | Investopedia How Oil Prices Impact the U.S. Economy 
Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The oil industry, less than 2% of GDP, would suffer. While the much, much, much larger economy that uses oil
> ...



Thanks for the link......

_The price of oil influences the costs of other production and manufacturing across the United States. For example, there is the direct correlation between the cost of gasoline or airplane fuel to the price of transporting goods and people. A drop in fuel prices means lower transport costs and cheaper airline tickets. As many industrial chemicals are refined from oil, lower oil prices benefit the manufacturing sector. Before the resurgence in U.S. oil production, drops in the price of oil were largely viewed as positive because it lowered the price of importing oil and reduced costs for the manufacturing and transport sectors. This reduction of costs could be passed on to consumer. Greater __discretionary income__ for __consumer spending__ can further stimulate the economy._

Have you noticed your error?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Have you noticed yours?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Haven't made one.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Your opinion is of no greater value than any of the authors in the links i cited.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Do you feel their opinion in any way disagreed with mine?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You are stalling. Show me the error you think I made.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Low oil prices are good for our economy, idiot.
> ...



Low oil prices are good for our economy, idiot.
*
As long as those prices don't get absurdly low..
*
Right here.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yawwwnnn! Really? Heh heh heh#....who cares?... People visited this thread to discuss Trump...not oil....   See ya...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



It's true, your ignorance is boring.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You are so ignorant you don't even know what the is about. Hint: its not "oil" dunce.
If I had kept responding you would have persisted in your off topic drivel  indefinitely.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 2, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Thanks for the warning. I guess I'll be... careful?




Isn't it great.... even after losing so man elections, the leftardz are still doing their best to help their opposition become an even better (more winning) organization.

How sweet.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> This is a republican ad. And you guys better start thinking real hard about what this man is doing and how you guys just fall for his every lie.
> 
> *Very Strong Anti-Trump Ad *



ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The US produces about 9 million barrels per day.
We import about 10 million barrels per day.

Let's say the price drops $10 from the current level.
The oil production sector would see a revenue reduction of about $90 million per day.
The US economy would see savings of about $190 million per day.

Now you can continue to claim that it would be a net negative for the economy, but I'll continue to point out your error.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 2, 2017)

Alas, Democrats, we feel your pain.

And it tickles like crazy!


----------



## MaryL (Jul 2, 2017)

That was very moving. I voted for the republicans. Out of frustration. People are going off the deep end here . The music, so menacing. I hear Hitler's handlers used to use low frequency sound to enrage the masses prior to a speech he gave, it's good PR, er propaganda. Let's get real, the republicans play the same game when it comes to Obama,  the affordable health care program, or anything related to  democrats  or liberals.  They exaggerate and play stunts like...THIS.


----------

